# xmas for my wife... makeup box



## cowboy dan (Apr 11, 2010)

she doesn't know. it has no finish. i have to get one last step done.... the feet and handles... next week. she sure does spend enough on makeup...lol


----------



## Jstove (Nov 18, 2010)

Looks nice is there a tray for under the lid or is there just a opening there, or does it close down tight?


----------



## Jstove (Nov 18, 2010)

One more thing sorry. Purple heart and oak or is that elm I see?


----------



## cowboy dan (Apr 11, 2010)

the opening in the center front is a tray. in behind is for big stuff like hair straighteners, and other girly parafanailia. 
you are correct on purpleheart, and oak (red). the other is tulip wood. the feet and hanldes will be tulip as well.
it also locks without a key. it's not a safe. just safe from little kids. lock force is about 10lbs.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Another use*

THat box design would also make a great jewelry box, with a mirror in the lid. Places for earings and other "girly parafanalia"!
Nice design and wood choices. :yes: Hope she doesn't see this on the forum......Santa. :blink: bill


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

Very nice box. I agree with Bill, a mirror in the lid.


----------



## cowboy dan (Apr 11, 2010)

woodnthings said:


> THat box design would also make a great jewelry box, with a mirror in the lid. Places for earings and other "girly parafanalia"!
> Nice design and wood choices. :yes: Hope she doesn't see this on the forum......Santa. :blink: bill


thanks. i thought about a mirror, but the weight of the purpleheart is enough. the wood hinges are stressed out as it is. i never planned on using that amount of purpleheart... but after 25 mistakes... this is what i came up with.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

cowboy dan said:


> thanks. i thought about a mirror, but the weight of the purpleheart is enough. the wood hinges are stressed out as it is. i never planned on using that amount of purpleheart... but after 25 mistakes... this is what i came up with.


Nice design! :thumbsup:

Mirrored plexi glass is light weight.


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

Really nice box! She'll love it. I wish I had some of that purpleheart wood. As for mirror there is also plastic mirrors only 1 mm thick.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Wow, she's gonna love that. The contrast is fantastic. I agree with the rest that this design is great. Make sure you post some pictures after you get the finish, and the feet and handles on it.


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice looking box, show us more pics when the finish is on it.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Thought about this?*



cowboy dan said:


> thanks. i thought about a mirror, but the weight of the purpleheart is enough. the wood hinges are stressed out as it is. i never planned on using that amount of purpleheart... but after 25 mistakes... this is what i came up with.


You could rout out the mirror location in the bottom of the lid, thereby making it lighter and also having a "cool" detail, a recessed mirror and trim it with a small band of purple heart molding....Man, I'm likin' this already! She will appreciate the mirror... I'll bet you a case of Labatts! Not trying to influence you tho......:laughing: bill


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

*Very Nice!!*

Nice combination of wood species. Can't wait to see the finished photos. Good job!


----------



## cowboy dan (Apr 11, 2010)

thanks for all the responses! there will always be another box. the problem with this box is that it is already very complex. the amount of time that i have into this box will astound the pickiest of the picky. would you believe i have over 120hrs into it. it's not even finished. the last box i made had 300hrs, it was very complex. i'm truely not making alot of money on these. but, i would do these for free. infact the very 1st prototype i sold for $75, but when i parted ways with it. i just couldn't acept the money... not sure why.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

cowboy dan said:


> thanks for all the responses! there will always be another box. the problem with this box is that it is already very complex. the amount of time that i have into this box will astound the pickiest of the picky. would you believe i have over 120hrs into it. it's not even finished. the last box i made had 300hrs, it was very complex. i'm truely not making alot of money on these. but, i would do these for free. infact the very 1st prototype i sold for $75, but when i parted ways with it. i just couldn't acept the money... not sure why.


Sounds familiar but there smiles don't pay the bill's. You do beautiful work and definitely deserve to be paid for it. On another note when you finish it get some on your hands and leave your prints on the bottom and then write something nice under there. You don't Have to tell us you Did don't want anyone thinking You went soft


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

If not a mirror then maybe a picture of you and her,maybe a wedding picture.


----------



## cowboy dan (Apr 11, 2010)

Itchy Brother said:


> If not a mirror then maybe a picture of you and her,maybe a wedding picture.


 lol... this coming from a guy who uses weak scews on his wifes crutches. id rather remind her of insanity with pics of our kids...lol


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Great looking box and done well. It will look different with a finish. My wife is the same way. Not too much make-up because she is just a natural beauty. But, she has bunches of jewelry (from guess who). Thing is, we run out of room to have extra furniture. 












 









.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Beautiful! Just interested in the hinge hardware for the top and front.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Me too*



burkhome said:


> Beautiful! Just interested in the hinge hardware for the top and front.


Most lid failures are caused by over rotating the lid, either pulling out the fastners or bending the hinge. Lid stops should be incorporated in some way that's not distracting from the design. 
So, I'm curious as well. :blink: bill
BTW I said this few times in other posts, sometimes the "finishing" part of the project is not thought out right from the start. This may or may not include the types of fasteners. DAMHIKT ! There is so much excitement in making the thing and working with the wood, that the hardware and the method of finishing is often overlooked. Make plenty of samples and let them dry before settling on a finish! Especially stain and clear top coat finishes. My $.02 :thumbsup: bill


----------



## Gary0855 (Aug 3, 2010)

Dan, lets use the proper terms here, 25 design improvements!!!!
Nice Job
Gary


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Beautiful work! Looks like it was a complicated design, but executed excellently.


----------



## cowboy dan (Apr 11, 2010)

the hinges are wood pins. about 1/4". when the lid is open it rests on the back of the box which is reinforced. the bottom lid is the same but it doesn't need reinforment as it will rest on a surface. the tricky part is how to hold the lids together without metal clasps or anything visible.... i created my invisible 10lb lid locks. meaning it takes 10lb of force to open. it isn't a safe, if someone wants in, they will get in. but in transport they are secure. as for the finish. i am learnig how to use body supplies. automitive grade is the gloss! if i get impatient, i will use minax poly spray balm. 2 thin coats, cure, sand. 2 more coats and sand with 800g. then 3 of 4 thin coats but only letting it tack, the lids will have a thick finish. we will see where it ends up. then the lids will get worked all the way up to 2000g and a sick power polish.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

[QUOTE the tricky part is how to hold the lids together without metal clasps or anything visible.... i created my invisible 10lb lid locks. meaning it takes 10lb of force to open. it isn't a safe, if someone wants in, they will get in. but in transport they are secure. 

Got a picture of the 10lb lid lock?


----------



## Buckshot (Nov 7, 2010)

Very nice, I like the contrast of the woods used.


----------



## cowboy dan (Apr 11, 2010)

burkhome said:


> [QUOTE the tricky part is how to hold the lids together without metal clasps or anything visible.... i created my invisible 10lb lid locks. meaning it takes 10lb of force to open. it isn't a safe, if someone wants in, they will get in. but in transport they are secure.
> 
> Got a picture of the 10lb lid lock?


 i have a pic of another box. it shows a theory. it's the best i can do at this moment. i have never taken a pic of the lids. the magic happens too fast...lol


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

cowboy dan said:


> i have a pic of another box. it shows a theory. it's the best i can do at this moment. i have never taken a pic of the lids. the magic happens too fast...lol


 I guess the concept isn't sinking in my thick skull. If you get a chance I would appreciate further explanation.


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

burkhome said:


> I guess the concept isn't sinking in my thick skull. If you get a chance I would appreciate further explanation.


Thankyou! My skull must be thick as well. Good to hear I'm not the only one :laughing:


----------



## cowboy dan (Apr 11, 2010)

ok, in the sides if the lid i insert super magnets. they are 1/4" and have a magetic hold up to 8lbs. i then line up position for super magnet into the side of the box. i line up the 2 positions with the lid in the closed position. i eyeball the location i need, i grab the side of the box. i then use my drill and drill into the box putting my finger in harms way and pull the trigger. i ease through each layer. i don't stop untill i can feel the bit vibration. and i stop just as i can feel the heat. i insert the magnet and close the lid. veneer plays a big part in how it works. the 2 magnets never touch and that is how i conclude 10lb lock. most metal clasps have less. like i said before.... it's not a safe. i still don't have any pics... trust me, i have looked. one lock = 4 magnets.... i see people spend hundreds of $$$ for the right kitchen door handles and hardware. this costs under 10 bucks.


----------



## cowboy dan (Apr 11, 2010)

i have a question about my wifes purple heart box. can anyone tell the difference between the veneer work and what is solid? i did use both. can anyone tell? if you see, post up. there are a couple of give aways.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

cowboy dan said:


> ok, in the sides if the lid i insert super magnets. they are 1/4" and have a magetic hold up to 8lbs. i then line up position for super magnet into the side of the box. i line up the 2 positions with the lid in the closed position. i eyeball the location i need, i grab the side of the box. i then use my drill and drill into the box putting my finger in harms way and pull the trigger. i ease through each layer. i don't stop untill i can feel the bit vibration. and i stop just as i can feel the heat. i insert the magnet and close the lid. veneer plays a big part in how it works. the 2 magnets never touch and that is how i conclude 10lb lock. most metal clasps have less. like i said before.... it's not a safe. i still don't have any pics... trust me, i have looked. one lock = 4 magnets.... i see people spend hundreds of $$$ for the right kitchen door handles and hardware. this costs under 10 bucks.


 Makes sense now...Thanks


----------



## Mose (Dec 7, 2010)

cowboy dan said:


> i have a question about my wifes purple heart box. can anyone tell the difference between the veneer work and what is solid? i did use both. can anyone tell? if you see, post up. there are a couple of give aways.


I can't quite tell, but is the veneer on the end grain of the lids?

Great looking piece, l'm looking forward to seeing it finished.


----------



## Fishbucket (Aug 18, 2010)

cowboy dan said:


> can anyone tell? if you see, post up. there are a couple of give aways.


Looks like all the "lids" are veneer. there's no veneer on the endgrain.


----------

